# Brrrr



## JimE (Jan 7, 2010)

Going to be 5 below in North Texas in morning with the wind chill. Going to spend the day at the RV show in Fort Worth to keep warm on Saturday. Let me know if anyone else is going.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Well today was a decent day high 43, tonight 20. Now we are looking at 15 on Monday an 13 on Tuesday so we will prepare our selves.But the latter part of next week we will be in a heat wave, only 30 at night  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Jim keep that weather in Texas :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

High today was in the 60's. Tomorrow it is supposed to reach 70. I went fishing today and them came home and set out on the patio with a gin and tonic.

What's all the fuss??


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Snowing again, but not gonna be much this time....so they say.  Our highs for the next week won't get over 40, but maybe then the snow that fell on Dec. 18th will finish melting!!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Weatherman says saturday morning will be 19 degrees and sunday will be 18 degrees. Headed down to the trailer in the morning to turn the furnance on. See if I really have the artic package!!


----------



## utmtman (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

We had a high of 32 today, supposed to get down to 4 tonight.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

I'm embarrassed to say it's only 25 here this morning.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

18 here this morning.  Hope you found the rv in good shape Shadow.  Sorry longhorns but losing Colt really killed your chances.  Sure would have made a better game with him.  The freshman QB did good considering.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

It was 21 here in Livingston, TX this morning. We just reached our high for the dat at 30! They have backed off come on the low predicted for tonight with 20 now expected, rather than the 18 that was predicted in the morning forecast.


----------



## try2findus (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

CharlieS, send some of that warmth our way!  

Here in the normally warm Louisiana, in Baton Rouge we had a low last night of 25 with a wind chill of about 15.  

Today's high hit a balmy 34 degrees but tonight they are telling us to prepare for lows between 17 and 18 with a wind chill of around 10!!!  

Anyone can see at this point I am having a problem understanding that global warming, I am thinking more global cooling... :question:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Jeanie/Randy

I was pulling your leg a little. Truth is - it was in the 60's yesterday and near 70 today - a very short break from the previous week where it was COOOOLD. Tommorow back in the low 40's for a week or so.

The only way I keep my sanity is by telling myself it is still better than back home!! But cold is cold - once it is too cold to be comfortable, it really doesn't matter what the temperature is. 

If it doesn't warm up soon, I'm going to run away from home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

we hit a high today of 12 ,, with snow on the ground ,, spose to be about mid to upper o to 5 tonight ,, then only around 30 tomm ,, but have a heat wave on monday 40 for the high :O   :laugh:
IS it summer yet ??? the heck with spring ,, i need to be thawed out ,, MAN  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Chelse, the trailer was fine. I drained the hot water heater. Drained and blew all the lines. And put some anti freeze down the drains. Just got home. Cold and hungry!!  Temp never got over 32 while I was there. It's 28 now and droping. Weatherman here is still calling for 18 or 19 tonight. May have to go visit Kirk. :laugh: 

Guess the Longhorns would have had a chance if I wouldn't have been cheering for them with my Aggie shirt on!!    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

i think we all need to go visit big bilko ,, ck out his post on "spring" in this same area  ,, my kinda weather ,, and btw ,, u all noticed ,, the days are getting a little longer       :laugh:
I just went outside ,,, and temp in the garage was -2 ,, and outside stat said -5  ,, i have my house thermo set at 82 ,, and i can only get it to 78 now ,, WHEN IS THE END  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Yep, gaining a little more daylight each day now. Rod that's a good idea let's have a M&G at BB


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

only if it is this time of yr ,, at his place nash ,, i would rather run the a/c units on th mh ,, than the heat strips    :approve:  :approve:
And since i only fix stuff in mine when really needed , (u know ,, being a Mech) my furnace is out and needs to be repaired ,, but since i don't camp when it is below 70 ,, don't need it ,, but if i do need heat ,, i got heat strips in the a/c units ,, and i found out at the M&G ,, i can get this MH , up to about 80 ,, with both units running on the heat strips :O


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Well the weatherman said it's 18 this morning. Just going to take his word for it!! Brrrr


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

17 here this morning


----------



## JimE (Jan 9, 2010)

RE: Brrrr

Gotchya beat, 4 degrees here this morning with a wind chill below zero. Coldest I can remember but it was kind of nice walking outside and seeing that deep blue sky that comes with these chilling temps. Supposed to get above freezing this afteroon by a couple so I assume Jerry Jones will have the roof closed on the stadium today. GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

OK


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

OK it was 16 this morning at 8 am, and that is cold. I did get out and went and had coffee with the other retirees. My truck was that cold as it stays in the garage.I thought I wannted to go to Fla, but they had a freeze warning last night, poor guys they don't put heaters in those houses. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Dang cold here too must be 45 or so. Just got in from picking a bag of oranges at Orange Grove RV park. Sorry Scooter just drove by waving this morning but with a 400 mile day just couldn't stop by. Been doing good so far the Casino's have been fair to us this year and have paid for the hookups and dinner(not bad for me). Now to slooooooowwwww down an smell the roses, well maybe cactus flowers.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

21 this morning and just making it to low 30's today, but they are saying we might see 50 by Thurs.  I am READY, 4 weeks of below freezing temps. is enough.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Well it got bad here last night. the pool pump froze up and went out, I was out at 230 this morning trying to fix it, I hinely just shut off the power and throed 2 blankets on it. Aosl I


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

as you can see my fingers are frozen also and can't type...I hit send button sorry anyway found a frozen water pipe in the front yard also this morning. I am hoping it is to the sprinkler system. and not to the house. I will find out which one it is as soon as it returns to water and start coming out of the ground.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Only got to 21 here this morning. Think I'll go work on my tan!  Looks like the big chill is over here. Temps are expected to rise the rest of the week.
Sorry you had some damage Hollis. Hope it's nothing major.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

24 here and warming.  Sun shinning so think I'll join Shadow and start the tan back :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

It is -2 here this morning!

We haven't been above 14 degrees here in 2 weeks!  Keeps dropping into the single digits at night.  Thursday and Friday wind chills were in the -20 to -30 degree range.

Supposed to make it to 23 today, but drop back to -8 tonight.  We'll see.

Sun is shinning and shades are open to let the heat come in!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

OK I have been digging up my lawn. it looks like someone to a plow to it. But I did find the busted pipe, but I have no parts so I called a plumber to come and finish it up. damn I am tired, wet with sweat and cold. OH well no water, but I am warming up to the fire. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

well I got as for as I could, had to call in a plumber to finish up. I think I want to be a plumber, 25 minutes of work and a check for $325.00. Talking about a rip off, they pray on seniors who need help ASAP.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

and on Sunday...Sorry to hear about your troubles with the water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

we had a heat wave today ,, hit the upper 40's :O ,, but back down to about 12 tonight ,, but better weather on the way ,, and sorry hollis about the water line ,, have u cked on any damage on the pool pump ???


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Next weekend is a long weekend for us, so we're hoping to go camping.  The forecast changed on us a little today...I am hoping as the weekend approaches it looks a little warmer w/no precipitation in Bedford, VA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

U should have been in TN Becky ,, our schools have been out for about 4 days due to "so called snow ",, and only time we got any on the roads was thursday ,,, but they are closed till tuesday of next week ,, due to snow ,, and we only got about 1/2 an inch       :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

Len, that's ok I understand.  If we stopped at all the places we want to we'd never make it to our destination.  Hope your trip goes well..


----------



## Chunkybeastracin (Jan 11, 2010)

RE: Brrrr

Two days ago our night time low hit -18 which DID NOT include the wind chill factor.  Our high during the day was +1.  Just FYI this was in Morrison, Colorado, but we did not have it too bad as our neighbors in Kremling Colorado hit a night time low of -27


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

yes that is cold, but you guys are use to cold weather. I woke up this morning to 14 and that is cold to us. I saw on the weather channel it was 36 in Miami this morning. Where is Al Gore on global warming. I think he is sitting this out on an island somewhere. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Brrrr

We are getting well into the 30's this week until wed or thur with overnight lows in the 10 to 15's.


----------

